
Chaos Reigns in the PC Industry - crocus
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/20/chaos-reigns-in-the-pc-industry/
======
lacker
A couple interesting points in this article. One, this market is really
spiking if Atom chip sales were up 50% in the fourth quarter of 2008. Two,
soon computers will be free with the purchase of internet?

    
    
      Broadband providers around the globe are expected to start giving away netbooks in exchange for commitments to wireless network services, Mr. Richard said.

